# Cheap Lily pipes



## Dan Crawford (10 Nov 2008)

Hi folks, i'm on the hunt for some new glassware and theses are my findings.
Aqua Essentials are doing 40% off ADA filter glassware which is quality, so for under Â£100 you can get an inlet and outlet which is an awesome deal!
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... th=180_310
I have no previous experience with theses.

For those who can't/wont pay that then Aquatic Magic are selling their inlet and outlet, on your door step for under Â£30! 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Flo-Live-aquarium ... m153.l1262
The outlet on these are very good whilst the inlet is very hard to clean.

These ones are Â£25 on your door step! 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lily-Pipe-inflow- ... 240%3A1318
I have no previous experience with theses.

All these are 13mm

Glassware has never been so cheap!


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Nov 2008)

I'll beat you by a pound. lol

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Inflow-O ... 18Q2el1247

I know this is the filter forum but should add that AE's 40% is only off ADA glas filter in and outs!!  I just went looking at the glass diffusers after reading your post  

AC


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Nov 2008)

If you want to secret santa me a set of the ADA's mate...


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2008)

Thanks, Dan.

I've deleted some posts as it was heading into a supplier-bashing thread.


----------



## Garuf (10 Nov 2008)

Not a bashing George, more a warning so others can avoid wasting money like I did. 
If somewhere gave you appalling service in a shop you'd tell your friends, right?


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Not a bashing George, more a warning so others can avoid wasting money like I did.
> If somewhere gave you appalling service in a shop you'd tell your friends, right?


Yes, but not on our forum where libel may become an issue.  PMs work well for 'delicate' matters.  Feel free to PM me if you wish to discuss this matter further.


----------



## Simon D (10 Nov 2008)

Hi George,

Whilst I agree why you have to edit (for reasons of libel), and respect your opinion greatly, we as punters need to know what to buy and what not to waste money on! This forum is surely set up to help people like me as a complete amatuer make the best decisions. If products are inferior in comparison to others can we not discuss this? Is there a way round this?

With the greatest of respect (and Ireally mean that)

Simon


----------



## George Farmer (11 Nov 2008)

simondoherty1 said:
			
		

> Hi George,
> 
> Whilst I agree why you have to edit (for reasons of libel), and respect your opinion greatly, we as punters need to know what to buy and what not to waste money on! This forum is surely set up to help people like me as a complete amatuer make the best decisions. If products are inferior in comparison to others can we not discuss this? Is there a way round this?
> 
> ...


Hi Simon,

Of course, we can discuss 'inferior' products, but we should use tactful language to avoid offense.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Nov 2008)

I have to agree with George here guys, no doubt many people have bought from said supplier and no doubt there are many happy customers out there and clearly some no so happy ones. It's one thing to add a word of warning about your own experiences but being told to avoid them at all costs is a little un-constructive. This _is_ a place where you can gather advice from others' experiences, good or bad but there _has_ to be a limit to what we can say.


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Nov 2008)

Also inferring a product is inferior can in some cases be a sweeping generalisation and may also be due to the user.

1 person may be disappointed whilst others are very happy even though the product is the same.  Opinions are good but they need views from both sides to give a balanced view and for the reader to make a decision based on all that they read.

1 example is the Boyu inline diffuser which Zig uses.  He says it's great.  Wasn't working for me though although I can see how good it would be.  My failure is that my filter isn't powerful enough for it and that my inlet/outlet was not suitable.  The product is fine but I am unable to use it due to my own setup.

AC


----------



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2008)

The two sets of lily pipes I got were undamaged by their trip to me.  As were the nano diffusers.  Both were however different from those in the picture, but they still did the job.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Nov 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> The two sets of lily pipes I got were undamaged by their trip to me.  As were the nano diffusers.  Both were however different from those in the picture, but they still did the job.
> 
> Sam



Where did you get them from Sam?


----------



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2008)

From Advanced Aquarium Store on ebay.

Sam


----------



## Garuf (11 Nov 2008)

From the same store I ordered the pm 17mm lilly pipes, first set was different to those pictured and smashed, After emailing the seller they promised additional packaging and a replacement. When the replacement set arrived it was 13mm and again smashed, also no sign of additional wrapping. At this point I paid an additional Â£5 for express postage and additional packaging, this set took 2 months to arrive and arrived neither express nor with additional packaging, also smashed. The seller then ignored my emails asking for a refund for another month, they then offered a replacement set which have never arrived. 
From the same seller I also bought a rhinnox 2000 diffuser, this has never worked, the pressure to get it to produce bubbles blows the diffuser off the pipe, even after bleaching, the ceramic disk just isn't porous enough to be effective, it also looked nothing like the pictured diffuser. In addition I ordered and never received a pair of drop checkers, both of which I paid extra for additional packaging on.


----------

